

RC Plane Buzzes New York City Landmarks - hornokplease
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9cSxEqKQ78

======
Volscio
Is that a cop they're talking to at the end? And why do they omit their names
and blur out faces at the end, but still keep the guy's face in at the
beginning?

Great video. :)

